
Grindr, Craigslist, and the virtual erosion of LGBTQ turf - werber
https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/2018/04/05/grindr-craigslist-and-virtual-erosion-lgbtq-turf/twBW8hELJ35nHmAa6P20gL/story.html
======
TallGuyShort
> As the old expression goes: Homo says what?

Wow - I can tell the author tried _really_ hard to find a place to slip that
line into the article.

